# MS SQL Management Studio - Export der Projekt-Datei



## Mokkochristo (9. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine SQL-Skript erstellt, welches auf Grund seiner Größe viele Lesezeichen habe. 
Nun speicher ich die sql.datei ab und die Projekt- und Projektmappen dabei.
Melde ich mich nun mit einem anderen DB-Account an / oder öffne die Dateien in einem anderen MS SQL Management-Studio, so habe ich zwar die Abfragen aus dem SQL-Skript, aber die Lesezeichen fehlen.

Wie kann ich denn das komplette "Projekt" abspeichern, sodass die Lesezeichen immer angezeigt werden????:L


----------

